# A certain Mr. Higgins



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago I saw this guy's photo on the shelter website (I volunteer there) and *squealed* so loud my husband had to come look. I'm not very girly so he knew it must be good!

This is Higgins.









I'm pretty sure he's a Cairn Terrier (at least mostly). He was found as a stray in October. They estimate him to be 10 years old. He's sore, stiff, had a stiff waddle-walk that makes you think he's chubby but really under his fur he's quite skinny. He weighs 19.4 lbs but you can feel his spine and ribs too easily. He's been appropriately snappy toward my dogs. Sorry girls, this guy doesn't want to wrestle! He's fine with the cats too.










I'll get better pics in the morning


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

did you adopt him or just fostering? He sure is cute. Older dogs that are looking for homes get my soft spot in my heart so bad.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

He is a handsome boy


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I can definitely see the Cairn Terrier in him as you stated. He is a cute dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fostering, at least through Thanksgiving. Shelter is closed Sundays and Mondays so we'll likely have him for a week. If anything comes up and he's not doing well here then he goes back to the shelter. If things are good, then he stays with us indefinitely until he is adopted, or until we want (or need) to have him back at the shelter.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He barked last night from about 1:30-2am, and then started again at 2:30 so I spent the night downstairs on the couch with the tv on to keep him quiet so hubby (who is being such a good sport) could sleep. Today he is active, peppy, and has only snapped at my girls once. They're getting along really well, I'm especially proud of Kaytu who can have a really hard time taking no for an answer because she wants to play so badly. He's pottying outside, only one pee inside and his first poop which was inattentiveness on my part. He's eating well and seems to be doing fine. Oh and the lump on his shoulder is just a cyst.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone have good activities for old doggies? I can tell he's bored, and I want to give him things to do so he's not trying to get into the trash and finding his own fun. He is sore and stiff. So far, he doesn't like chasing any kind of toy. Not interested in rope toys, balls, flirt pole, cat toys, nothing. His teeth are not very good and even a thin bully stick is too hard for him, he doesn't seem like he wants to chew anything at all (I may try some raw chicken w/ bone).

I decided to modify the muffin tin game to make it really easy. Started with the treats uncovered, then had them covered with strips of fabric he has to push aside. I'll definitely have to stuff some Kongs with his canned/dry food and some treats mixed in.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Day 3: Bath day! He did ok, he was shaking during the bath but let me wash him all over. A bit challenging on my end as I hand to always have one hand under him for support so he wouldn't slide or fall down. I used my hair dryer to get him mostly dry, then when I put him on the floor downstairs he pranced and strutted around. I combed him for a long time, and now after rubbing his face all over the carpet he's laying down licking his legs.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

We had a dog come in for boarding today named Bella who looked almost EXACTLY like this guy. She was listed as a Cairn Terrier, I wish I had gotten a picture of her! Hopefully the girl working this weekend will snap a few for facebook and I'll post it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Chose to lay down next to Nali! He's still a bit snappy and bares teeth if they get too close, but for the most part they've sorted things out and the girls know to leave him be. He's comfortable walking by them, and having them walk by him.









Ohmygosh that face









Snuggling with me









Nose!









Zebulon, Higgins, and Denali.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

he looks pretty comfy on that sofa and lap I think he is calling that his own.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

<3 What a sweetheart.

What is the muffin tin game?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Typically you cover the holes with tennis balls
http://www.connectedbypets.com/blog...n-tin-and-tennis-ball-game-is-winter-fun.html

Or half a plastic Easter egg
http://pitlandia.blogspot.com/2013/04/diy-muffin-tin-and-plastic-egg-nosework.html


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

He's so cute. I'd suggest doing some basic nosework with him as stimulation. Great for all dogs but really good for dogs like you describe Higgins as.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! Reminds me of Eddee.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is there a good thread here, or outside link, about getting started in nosework? He'd love it.

Wednesday night he got the bone of a chicken thigh, Thursday (Thanksgiving) I gave him the neck, and tonight he got a small bit of beef foot. Man does this dog love raw. He's mainly eating canned/dry Science Diet from the shelter as there is no point switching him to raw if we're keeping him longterm and he goes back to the shelter. That discussion will happen Monday, I think we're going to foster longterm as things are going well but we're waiting until Monday for our final decision.

Beef foot


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

We have a nosework thread going in the sports sub forum. Lots of information and general experiences posted there. Feel free to ask questions in the thread and one of the handful of us into nosework should get back to you. For your purposes with Higgins you'll likely just be playing a game of find it with treats unless you foster him long term. Them you might advance to odor and buy a small kit. I'm sure Denali and Kaytu would enjoy nosework too.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh what a mug on that dog, great name fits him looks like such a character!


----------



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

He's super cute! It's really nice of you to have him with you for Thanksgiving, lucky pup  I also think I'm going to have to give that muffin tin game a go with our new dog as well, looks like fun!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Higgins is running! He can run! So happy he's feeling better after almost a week with us, it's clear that he's in less pain and not as sore and stiff. His tail is always up and wagging now too instead of hanging motionlessly down. I'm glad he's able to relax and rest. He sure does sleep a lot!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

So I take it he's staying as a foster?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Today is discussion day with the husband, we'll talk it over tonight. I think Higgins is doing fine and would really like to see him stay. His improvement in just a week has been.. well it just brought tears to my eyes thinking about the difference between shelter/first day here compared to now, if that's any indicator. We've had no major issues. A couple pee accidents inside, and barking at night. House training is going really well though and we have a bed time routine now so it was really the first night and a little the second that was bad with the barking but I told husband it was stress. I never sleep well the first night somewhere new either. 

We also have to see what the plan for Christmas would be. We're going out of town for 16 days. I don't know if we're allowed to take him- or if we even want to as we're already taking both dogs and our cats.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Still need to work out the details of transport, but Higgins is going to a rescue!!! Woohoo!!! 


Husband and I had our talk last night, he was ok with Higgins staying until Christmas, our Christmas plan would have been for Higs to either stay with a friend of our who loved him and said she could (depending on her knee, she may need surgery), or at the shelter with most of his time inside the office if she couldn't take him. But now it doesn't matter!! RESCUED!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

A certain Mr. Higgins went to a rescue today. There are several old rescue dogs at this wonderful woman's house, including two others she recently pulled from the same shelter as Higgins. Higgins got along with them all immediately and had a blast exploring her several acres of fenced in property. There's a really warm fire burning inside, lots of big squishy beds, and is a nice, calm, bit of Heaven on Earth for these old dogs. He was prancing around happy as a clam! He will stay there until he's adopted, or until he passes away.

Last photos with him <3


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy for Mr. Higgins. He is getting a home for the holidays. Thanks to you he has was given a second chance


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great news! And I agree with Luv mi pets - thanks to you he has was given a second chance.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

What a lovely ending for such a gorgeous boy, thank goodness for people like you and for getting him a loving forever home. Good Luck Mr Higgins.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Higgins splat! He's loving the rescue


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so good to hear, love that mug, there is schnauzer in there for sure (gotta soft spot for the Schnauzers)...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he's a Carin Terrier. Possibly he's mixed, but the more I look at Cairns the more I think he's all Cairn.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a Carin Terrier. Possibly he's mixed, but the more I look at Cairns the more I think he's all Cairn.


Oh I see the resemblance, he is cute.... and so much personality shining through....


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I come with heavy heart and teary eyes. I had a sudden urge to text the rescue about Higgins.. he died of kidney failure on February 10th. His grave is next to a tabby kitty who passed the week prior and was 20+ years old. Bea planted roses on their grave. Higgins was found as a stray and I pulled him from the shelter in Bonita after seeing his photo on the website, and fell in love when I met him. I couldn't let him spend another night resting his old, sore, stiff body on concrete floors. Our shelter staff is wonderful and they work miracles every day. They found a forever home for Higgins at the rescue ranch with Bea. Bea gave him heaven on earth for his remaining months where he had land to explore, bones to chew, and squishy beds to choose from. He had love, peace, comfort, and happiness.

The first photo I saw of him









At the shelter









At home


















Just before taking him to the rescue









And loving rescued life


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

RIP A certain Mr. Higgins
You will be missed


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RIP Higgins. At least he got to spend his last few months, with people that loved him and in a warm home.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that. RIP Higgins.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

R.i.p. so glad you gave him the opportunity to die a happy dog


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

When I shared this news with my good friend, who dogsat Higgins for us one night in early December, she told me that was around when her beloved beagle died who lived at home with her parents. She checked dates and turns out.. they died the same day! They must have wanted to cross together. She says they must be causing all kinds of mayhem up there.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh that is so sad. I will say again thank you sibe for fostering these dogs. Even if it is for a short time, it is much better to go in a home and die being loved than in a shelter. thanks again and I am sure Mr. Higgins is saying the same thing to his friends he met at the rainbow bridge


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry :-( He was a cutie! My first lab Abby(R.I.P) died the same day as my BFF's German shepherd. We laughed about the problems there probably causing up there. It was great picturing them both running around and chasing squirells. It helped ease the pain we both felt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh that is sooo sad. RIP sweet Mr Higgins.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

So sad to hear - RIP Mr Higgins
and I think those who foster dogs are truly amazing


----------

